# Maybe she's barn with it...



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 7, 2013)

So many horse jokes, so little time!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2013)

AlisonM said:


>



I reckon that horse is about 6 years old...


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I reckon that horse is about 6 years old...



how can you tell? tescos have the horse in question in their burgers


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> how can you tell?



From the teeth!


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 8, 2013)

Northerner said:


> From the teeth!



but how? are you the horse whisperer?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> but how? are you the horse whisperer?



Shh! You'll wake the ponies!


----------



## David H (Mar 8, 2013)

It's obvious they're not brushing after meals!


----------

